# RecipeDB - Aussie smoked pale ale



## benken25 (14/8/11)

Aussie smoked pale ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 1 can coopers australian pale ale500g light dry malt extract150g dry wheat malt extract150g Smoked Malt Weyermann150g crystal maltMashed grain at 66'c for 1 hour boiled for 10 mins while adding malt extractsferment at 18'c using kit yeast   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.15 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.15 kg JWM Crystal 140     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.15 kg Coopers LME - Wheat         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.037 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.23%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## lespaul (14/8/11)

how much does the smoke flavour come through with that percentage?


----------



## benken25 (15/8/11)

lespaul said:


> how much does the smoke flavour come through with that percentage?




Im not sure yet i will be putting this one down as soon as my fermenter is free of my kolsch. Im aming for just a hint of smoke. this was just an atempt to put my first recipe up i will get back with a post when i taste it


----------



## ekul (15/8/11)

Most people use the recipe DB to put up recipes that they've made. 
You can get real good brewing software for free www.brewmate.net , works even better than the recipe DB


----------



## benken25 (16/8/11)

ekul said:


> Most people use the recipe DB to put up recipes that they've made.
> You can get real good brewing software for free www.brewmate.net , works even better than the recipe DB




 sorry i was just seeing how to upload a recipe and it will be the next one put down. thanks for the info on the brewing sofware i will check it out


----------

